# iPod nano itunes



## passidyM (18 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Voila j'ai un petit soucis je m'explique :

J'ai un Macbook Unibody ( je ne sais plus de qu'elle année)

En version Mac OS X 10.6.8

Et la dernière version d'itunes installé

Mais mon Ipod me dit à chaque fois que je le branche : l'ipod ne peut etre utilisé car il requiert une version plus récente d'itunes... 
Alors que j'ai la dernière...


J'ai essayé avec mon pc fixe sous windows 10 et la il fonctionne , je l'ai restauré et j'ai ressayé, mais c'est pareil...

Le probleme est que toute mes chansons sont sur mon MACBOOK

Que faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anthony (18 Janvier 2016)

Quel modèle d'iPod nano ?

Parce que les modèles les plus récents demandent iTunes 12.2, donc OS X 10.7.5. Ce qui expliquerait le message, vu votre configuration.


----------



## passidyM (18 Janvier 2016)

Merci pour la réponse,

je vais regarder pour mettre mon mac à jour

je reviens vers vous plus tard


----------



## Anthony (18 Janvier 2016)

Si c'est bien un MacBook unibody, qu'il soit en aluminium ou en plastique, il peut passer à OS X El Capitan.


----------



## passidyM (16 Février 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> Si c'est bien un MacBook unibody, qu'il soit en aluminium ou en plastique, il peut passer à OS X El Capitan.


Bonjour,

le soucis est que depuis l'ordinateur est super lent ... 

Presque plus moyen de l'utiliser ou alors il faut etre très très patient haha

Normal ? 

merci d'avance 

PS la coque est blanche


----------



## daffyb (17 Février 2016)

passidyM a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> le soucis est que depuis l'ordinateur est super lent ...
> 
> ...


combien de RAM ?


----------



## passidyM (17 Février 2016)

2Giga 

Merci


----------



## daffyb (17 Février 2016)

passidyM a dit:


> 2Giga
> 
> Merci


ah forcément !!
minimum 4Go pour que ça fonctionne correctement. 8Go pour plus d'aise.
Tu as quoi comme machine exactement menu pomme à propos, puis plus d'info et donne nous le modèle de Mac


----------



## passidyM (17 Février 2016)

Processeur 2.4 intel core 2 duo
rem 2 go
graphique nvidia geforce 320 m 256 mo

Merci


----------

